# Reddit's Top 105 Fantasy Series/Books of All Time



## Philip Overby (Mar 28, 2014)

Similar to the top 100 author list that Ankari posted a while back and I've been trying to post something on ever since (we're up to 40 now, I think) this is the Top 105 Fantasy Series/Books of All Time list according to Reddit. Strangely enough, I've either read, have read some of, or own almost all of the books on this list. However, actually having completed said books, not sure what my number would be. It takes me forever to read, although I've been getting better at finishing what I start these days. Some questions:

1. How many have you read? 
2. Which ones would like to read if you haven't?
3. Which books did you try, but couldn't finish?

Of course, you can only answer the first one if you'd like. 

Reddit's Top 105 Fantasy Novels/Series of All Time - How many of the top all time fantasy novels/series have you read


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 28, 2014)

I got a score of 73. Probably add another five or six if you count books I started but didn't finish (Eragon, Mistborn,  etc). I have a half dozen or so in my stack that I haven't read yet. Ideally, I'd like to read them all, but some of these works don't belong anywhere near a Top 105 list (Eragon, for example) and there are works I'd have on the list that are missing.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 28, 2014)

The same as the last 100 authors list. There are several names that may be glaring omissions, but these were voted on by Reddit users, so that's how it turned out I suppose.

I probably own at least half of the books listed either in print or on Kindle. I at least have one book from several of the series listed as well, in some cases the whole series. I think it's a decent list, but yeah, maybe some probably don't belong there.

Of the longer series (Wheel of Time, Harry Potter) I may never get around to reading them. I'd like to, especially now that they're finished, but just so many books that are ahead on my list. It would be fun to go through the list and try to read most of these. I already have read the first five books in (#1) A Song of Ice and Fire. So maybe finally taking a crack at (#2) Lord of the Rings would be good? Seems like I've been putting that off for years, for one reason or another.


----------



## Penpilot (Mar 28, 2014)

I've read 10 books on that list with another 5 started which I haven't gotten back to, but I very much intend to finish. It doesn't help when I'm a slow reader. There are a lot of books on that list which I have on my ever expanding to-read list, but when you mix in other genres, it becomes a daunting task to read them all.


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 28, 2014)

I had 64. As in pretty much all things, reddit and I disagree quite heavily. But there are some good ones on there that usually get left off Top 100s - I was happy to see Chalion.


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 29, 2014)

I had 65, plus a couple of 'started, not finished', and a couple others where I saw the movies (Harry Potter).  Very likely I did read a couple others, but have long since forgotten the title.

Ones I'd like to read - I think - are:

1) Darkness that Comes Before
2) Dark is Rising (this one sounds familiar - maybe I did read it decades back)
3) Abhorsen
4) The Emperors Soul
5) A Shadow in Summer
6) Nightwatch and Daywatch
7) Legend of Eli Montpress
8) Low Town

Started but Not finished:

1) Wheel of Time
2) Black Prism
3) Eragon - though I did read the first book.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 29, 2014)

ThinkerX: Darkness that Comes Before is one of my favorites. It may not be for everyone, but I really liked the world and characters. A Shadow in Summer (the first in the Long Price Quartet) is an interesting premise. I'd say it's worth a look for anyone who doesn't want the typical "kill the dark lord" kind of fantasy.

I've been wanting to read Low Town for quite some time as well. I think it's on my Kindle. Ditto for Legend of Eli Monpress.


----------



## Creed (Mar 29, 2014)

I have 17 down, and another 5 that I've started.
It's been many years since I read the Riddle Master trilogy, though, and I can remember less than half of what happens.



> ThinkerX: Darkness that Comes Before is one of my favorites. It may not be for everyone, but I really liked the world and characters. A Shadow in Summer (the first in the Long Price Quartet) is an interesting premise. I'd say it's worth a look for anyone who doesn't want the typical "kill the dark lord" kind of fantasy.



I just need to say "Thank you!" for that.
The Darkness That Comes Before is such an amazing trilogy! I'm on the third one and as soon as I'm done high-school I'm going to devour it!
And I started the Long Price Quartet last year and was thoroughly impressed by the first book. A Shadow in Summer was something I NEEDED to read, because it taught me some valuable lessons about character-building. And I have the second and third waiting, so I'm looking forward to the lesson continuing!

Daniel Abraham and R. Scott Bakker are two of my three favourite authors of all time. Steven Erikson completes the trio- but in my opinion R. Scott Bakker distils everything great about the Malazan series into his own beautiful trilogy.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 29, 2014)

All of 7 read.
One started, couldn't finish.


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 29, 2014)

Ones I particularly want to read:
 - a couple of the Guy Gavriel Kay's that I haven't gotten to yet
 - Song for the Basilisk
 - Exiles, by Melanie Rawn (I am actually reading the first _Dragon Prince_ novel right now, by the same author)
 - Vlad Taltos


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 29, 2014)

I got 21...would have gotten just one more if I had actually finished Wheel of Time.


----------



## Ruby (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi, I scored 19. But I read lots of different genres as well as Fantasy. I've read my favourite Fantasy books several times. Maybe those should count as scoring more than one point?


----------



## Aspasia (Mar 29, 2014)

25  But there's a lot more that I've started and not finished. I'm behind on a lot of series'. Thanks for linking this, there's a lot of books here that I remember I _meant _to read but never got around to it. I need to acquire books faster! Blood Song I remember planning to read a few months ago ...


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 30, 2014)

I read a lot of non-fantasy. Would be interesting to see a top 100 list that includes all genres. The ones I see that are open to all books generally never seem to have a lot of fantasy.


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, a lot of my favourite books are non-fantasy. But I guess a Top 100 that was truly diverse would be a _bit_ strange, which is why you never see them. Most Top 100 Books of All Time/The Last Century are going to be full of Shakespeare and Nabakov and graciously Tolkien and C.S. Lewis are perhaps allowed on the list, but it will break the flow of a Top 100 to go '88. Hamlet', '89. The Name of the Wind'.

Unless someone just made a person top 100, in which case anything is game, really.


----------



## Ruby (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Phil,

Maybe we could all post our own personal top 100 books of any genre on here, but then this would be a very long thread.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a horrible memory sometimes when it comes to books, but I'd say I could come up with 50 or so Dragonlance and Forgotten Realms books I read when I was a teenager right off hand. Not sure if they'd rank in my favorites, but some would be up there for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 30, 2014)

Haha, it _would _be a fun thread - maybe request people hide it under the spoiler bracket just so it doesn't stretch the page?


----------



## KellyB (Mar 30, 2014)

Out of this list I have read:

1.   A Song of Ice and Fire - read first two books so far, waiting till the end of season 4 of GoT before starting the third
2.   Lord of the Rings - read
10. Harry Potter - read all of
12. The Mistborn Trilogy - read first two, currently reading third
82. Bartimaeus Triology - read all of

So, I haven't read nearly as many as most of you.  Some others I own and are on my to-read list, and several others I plan to buy in the future.


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, I had a migraine and couldn't sleep tonight, so enjoy. 



Spoiler: Top 100 Books of Any Genre



In no particular order, limited one per author. Series are grouped together when I think the whole series deserves the spot (provided I've read more than the first book). Avoiding non-fiction, as well, and too many short story or poetry anthologies (a few sneak in though). Standard disclaimer that these are my choices and based exclusively on my tastes and reading history.

Ringworld, by Larry Niven
Aelita, by Aleksey Nikolayevich Tolstoy
Let the Right One In, by John Ajvide Lindqvist
The Captain's Daughter, by Alexander Pushkin
Dracula, by Bram Stoker
The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle, by Haruki Murakami
Mars series, by Kim Stanley Robinson
Les MisÃ©rables, by Victor Hugo
Kingkiller Chronicle series, by Patrick Rothfuss
Earthseed series, by Octavia Butler
We, by Yevgeny Zamyatin
Snow Crash, by Neal Stephenson
Oz series, by L. Frank Baum
The Well at the World's End, by William Morris
Jane Eyre, by Charlotte BrontÃ«
The Steerswoman series, by Rosemary Kirstein
Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions, by Edwin Abbott Abbott
The Dying Earth, by Jack Vance
Midnight Robber, by Nalo Hopkinson
Up the Walls of the World, by James Tiptree Jr.
Le Morte d'Arthurby Thomas Malory
Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea, by Jules Verne
Blood Meridian, or the Evening Redness in the West, by Cormac McCarthy
Theban plays (Oedipus Rex, Oedipus at Colonus, Antigone), by Sophocles
Looking Backward, by Edward Bellamy
Who Fears Death, by Nnedi Okorafor
The Name of the Rose, by Umberto Eco
Don Quixote, by Miguel de Cervantes
Tess of the d'Urbervilles, by Thomas Hardy
One Hundred Years of Solitude, by Gabriel Garcia MÃ¡rquez
Inferno, by Dante Alighieri
Beowulf, by Anonymous
Sherlock Holmes series, by Arthur Conan Doyle
The Stone Dance of the Chameleon, by Ricardo Pinto
Dragon's Egg, by Robert L. Forward
Weaveworld, by Clive Barker
The Odyssey, by Homer
Freedom and Necessity, by Emma Bull and Steven Brust
Jurassic Park, by Michael Crichton
The Three Musketeers, by Alexandre Dumas
Lais, by Marie de France
Wuthering Heights, by Emily BrontÃ«
Little Women, by Louisa May Alcott
The Decameron, by Giovanni Boccaccio
Dinotopia series, by James Gurney
Animal Farm, by George Orwell
Titus Groan, by Mervyn Peake
Chalion series, by Lois McMaster Bujold
Lud-in-the-Mist by Hope Mirrlees
The Faerie Queene, by Edmund Spenser
Embassytown, by China MiÃ©ville
Valdemar series, by Mercedes Lackey
The Screwtape Letters, by C.S. Lewis
Rebecca, by Daphne du Maurier
Orlando: A Biography, by Virginia Woolf
The Saga of King Hrolf Kraki, by Anonymous
The Fionavar Tapestry, by Guy Gavriel Kay
Tipping the Velvet, by Sarah Waters
Oryx and Crake, by Margaret Atwood
The Golden Notebook, by Doris Lessing
Anna Karenina, by Leo Tolstoy
Avalon series, by Marion Zimmer Bradley
A Dirge for Prester John, by Catherynne M. Valente
Macbeth, by William Shakespeare
Frankenstein, by Mary Shelley
Islandia, by Austin Tappan Wright
Pern series, by Anne McCaffrey
The Iron Dragon's Daughter, by Michael Swanwick
A Little Princess, by Frances Hodgson Burnett
Harry Potter series, by J.K. Rowling
The Brothers Karamazov, by Fyodor Dostoyevsky
James and the Giant Peach, by Roald Dahl
American Gods, by Neil Gaiman
The Phantom of the Opera, by Gaston Leroux
Saga of Recluse series, by L.E. Modesitt Jr.
The Makioki Sisters, by Jun'ichirō Tanizaki
Ficciones, by Jorge Luis Borges
Study series, by Maria V. Snyder
Genji Monogatari, by Murasaki Shikibu
Kencyrath series, by P.C. Hodgell
The Canterbury Tales, by Geoffrey Chaucer
Pale Fire, by Vladimir Nabakov
The Hobbit, by J.R.R. Tolkien
Kushiel series, by Jacqueline Carey
Prose Edda, by Snorri Sturluson
Howl's Moving Castle, by Diana Wynne Jones
Northanger Abbey, by Jane Austen
Faust, by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
The Queen's Thief series, by Megan Whalen Turner
The Worm Ouroboros, by E.R. Eddison
Battle Royale, by Koushun Takami
The Picture of Dorian Gray, by Oscar Wilde
The Last Unicorn, by Peter S. Beagle
Medea, by Euripides
Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn, by Tad Williams
The Master and Margarita, by Mikhail Bulgakov
Witcher series, by Andrzej Sapkowski
Lavinia, by Ursula K. LeGuin
The King of Elfland's Daughter, by Lord Dunsany
Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell, by Susanna Clarke


Or one of those fancy lists, if you'd prefer.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 31, 2014)

I'll give ten, in no particular order. I'm sure I've forgotten plenty of others that would supplant these, but here's what comes to mind this morning at least:

1. The Brothers Karamazov, by Fyodor Dostoevsky
2. Lolita, by Vladimir Nabokov
3. Gormenghast, by Mervyn Peake
4. Chance, by Joseph Conrad
5. Jane Eyre, by Charlotte Bronte
6. Moby Dick, by Herman Melville
7. Dubliners, by James Joyce (do short story collections count?)
8. The Lord of the Rings, by J.R.R. Tolkien
9. The original Conan stories, by Robert E. Howard
10. The Black Company, by Glen Cook (seems like an odd-man out, but based on the number of times I've read it, it should go on the list).


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 31, 2014)

@Opiucha:

You may be the only other person I've ever met who has read Dr. Forward's "The Dragon's Egg."


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 31, 2014)

Good ten - James Joyce narrowly avoided my own list, primarily because I still have nightmares from reading _Ulysses_.

The thought of reading _Dragon's Egg_ seems to terrify all my sf friends. Probably because they've seen the 'technical appendices' on the edition I own and have since refused to touch the thing.


----------



## Ravana (Mar 31, 2014)

Ophiucha said:


> I had 64. As in pretty much all things, reddit and I disagree quite heavily. But there are some good ones on there that usually get left off Top 100s - I was happy to see Chalion.



I suspect the list says as much about reddit users (as an aggregate: all relevant present company excepted, of course) as it does about fantasy. Try to imagine what such a list might look like were it only you, me and Steerpike putting it together.… 

Will have to track down _Dragon's Egg_. With those two recommendations, it's a can't-miss. And why would anybody be intimidated by hard SF with footnotes? I don't understand.… 

[I would suggest to you two, and any like-minded fellow travelers, that the Brin and Cherryh books mentioned below are must-reads.]

•••

Top Ten—or Hundred—_regardless_ of genre? I'm not even sure I could do that. Though I suppose I'd start out with Ophiucha's qualification of "avoiding non-fiction." Spares me from worrying about whether such things as the _CRCC Handbook_ or _OED_ make the list. ("Such things": those two absolutely make my top 100. The second is, without question, my favorite book of all time. No, I haven't read it all. Nor am ever likely to. Yes, I do sit down and read large chunks from time to time.)

I'll have a go at a top ten. Maybe I'll try for the longer one later… and try to figure out how one posts something behind a spoiler tag.  In either case, they're certainly "in no particular order." I'll stick to one entry per author here, though I won't if I go for a longer list. Though half of these are multi-book entries anyway.…

1. Glen Cook, _Black Company_ series. May seem like an "odd man out" to you when compared to the rest of your list, Steerpike… that alone ought to let everyone else know just how good these books are. (Though you still have three other traditionally "fantasy" genre entries; only thing that makes Cook "odd" is he's still alive and writing… heh.) I'm gonna get to see him this May; seriously looking forward to it.

2. Steven Brust, _Taltos_ series. Inclusion would have made Cook seem less "odd." Without question the books I most enjoy reading. And re-reading. Frequently. To the extent that, as soon as I've finished whatever book is the most recent entry in the series—_Hawk_ is scheduled for an October release: guess who's eagerly awaiting?—I find myself going back and re-reading all the rest. Anyone familiar enough with this series to know how many books that'll make for me this autumn?

3. J. R. R. Tolkien, _Lord of the Rings_. …though Brust still has a ways to go to catch up to the number of times I've re-read this one. Anyone familiar enough with the _Taltos_ series will now have an idea just how many times _that_ has been.

4. David Brin, Uplift universe. With _Startide Rising_ being the superlative entry, as well as the best starting point. _Sundiver_ and _Uplift War_ can be read in any order relative to it; _Sundiver_ was both written and takes place earlier, but you lose nothing by reading it after. Might even gain a bit for having the additional context. The subsequent trilogy should definitely be read after _Startide_ (it's a direct sequel); it can be read in any order relative to the other two, though it profits strongly from background acquired therein.

5. Edmund Spenser, _The Faerie Queene_. Okay, it's "poetry" in form, but it isn't poetry, really. (As, apparently, Ophiucha agrees.) And no, I have never finished it. Which means I still have the pleasure of looking forward to what happens next whenever I pick it up again between other reads.

6. _Mahabharata_, attr. to Vyasa. Have I "read all of" this? No… not if you mean a complete, unabridged version. I'm working on one of those right now, one of only two things I have going on a Kindle. (The other is Clausewitz… but that's "non-fiction.") I have read four different abridged versions, including the comic book one. (Was totally geeked when I found that on ebay for c. $100; I'd been wanting it for years.) Also means I may or may not have just beat Ophiucha for oldest text on the list, depending on which date attestations you favor.

7. Roger Zelazny, _Lord of Light_. May help explain why I love the preceding entry so much. Here's where I will have to restrain myself regarding how many works from one author might appear on a longer list; otherwise, he'll constitute about ten per cent of it.

8. C. J. Cherryh, Alliance-Union universe. More specifically, the "Company Wars" and "Era of Rapprochement" subdivisions (taken together, ten books), which are more tightly connected than the various works set at later periods or are otherwise separated (such as the excellent Chanur series). If I had to pick one book, it would be _Downbelow Station_, partly because it's the one that best sets the stage which unites all the others, partly because it's probably the best one anyway. Anyone wishing to look into this universe should definitely start there.

9. Samuel R. Delany, _Dhalgren_. Probably not for those traumatized by Joyce. On the other hand, if it's only Joyce's style causing the nightmares, go for it. Though I also wouldn't recommend this as an _introduction_ to Delany; work your way up to it.

10. H. P. Lovecraft, "Mythos" stories. Note that he never categorized his stories as being part of any given "universe"; this is the retro-category based on the inclusion of common themes… ones which spawned their own genre. He still did it better than almost anyone else who's followed in his footsteps (or, for that matter, whose footsteps he followed: some of the stories classified as "Mythos" today were written by his contemporaries or immediate predecessors). Unlike the rest of the list, I'm pretty solid on this entry ranking at #10… since I know which one it bumped to #11.

•••

My longer list would show considerable overlap with Ophiucha's. _Who Fears Death_—I cannot possibly recommend this book strongly enough; just finished reading it. _Freedom and Necessity_ would definitely be on there… one reason I wouldn't be limiting myself to one entry per author. (Since that's co-authored, I suppose I could use that as a cheat.) Were I limiting myself to one work per author, I might've chosen _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_; then again, I haven't gotten to _The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_ yet (soon!), so I may end up liking it more. Glad to see someone else likes Eco; not at all surprised to see who. _Dorian Gray_… here's where narrowing genre and limiting to one per author might throw me: if I had to choose one work from Wilde, it would be _The Importance of Being Earnest_. Then again, other dramas make the list, so I suppose that one's fair game. Not sure if _Flatland_ will make it, but it'll certainly be in the running. Good to see Morris and Dunsany on someone's list; not sure if they'll make the final cut for me. I'd've chosen a different Le Guin, but she'd be there somewhere. MÃ¡rquez, yes (though it'll probably be hard for me to choose which one); Stoker, yes; Lewis, you got the right one; Goethe, yes; Homer, yes; Euripides, yes… you left Virgil off? I don't see Milton there either; he'd make mine, if perhaps with qualifications (the same ones which caused you to select only one part of the _Comedia_, no doubt… heh). Would I be correct in guessing you flat-out forgot about Carroll? I can't imagine any other reason for his absence, given the rest of the list. (That's the one which lost narrowly to Lovecraft. Now _there's_ a competition for you.… :balanced: )

I gotta confess there's a fair amount on your list that's on my "have to get to it some day" list, too. Even more on my "started it but set it down and haven't gotten back to it yet list." (For _Les Miserables_, it's "just recently got back to it." Yes, I am reading it, Clausewitz and the _Mahabharata_ at the same time. Among other things. But, hey, I know the musical forwards and backwards, so I have a fair idea of the major plot elements, at least.)

One big difference which might be noted between even my short-list faves in comparison to Steerpike's short and Ophiucha's longer lists: I strongly favor "escapism," in at least some form, when I crack a fiction book. Dostoyevsky and Tolstoy are unlikely to make my lists; I doubt Austen would; Alcott… not so much. That's just what I like to read—when I'm not reading non-fiction, at least, and I probably read about three times as much non-fic as I do fiction. If I feel a need for fiction about normal people doing normal things, I can always turn on the news. Gets it over with quickly, so I can return to pretending I live in some other world.


----------



## Ravana (Mar 31, 2014)

[P.S. @Ophiucha: how the blazes did you manage to assemble a list of this nature while you had a migraine?]


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 31, 2014)

I almost put Brust on the list. And Zelazny. If I were making an SF/F list, they'd definitely go on it, along with Delany, Lovecraft, Tanith Lee, and Angela Carter


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 31, 2014)

Alright, I _really_ need to read Glen Cook's _Black Company_ series. Both of you have it on your Top 10 and I still haven't read it; it's on the list of things to get to, but something else always get pushed up to the top before I pick it up. I haven't read Taltos either, even though I like Steven Brust's short stories and collaborative stuff and his interviews. I'm really bad at prioritizing what I read. 

Carroll, yeah, I think I just overlooked him. It's tough to come up with 100 and not fry your brain a bit in the process. I think I was debating which book I liked more and then just forgot to put on the list at all. But let's say the _Alice_ books take the spot of _Jurassic Park_. (Which, let's be honest, isn't _that_ great a book, but I basically got into science fiction and started reading adult novels because of it, so it's got a place in my heart.)

Lovecraft is tough, for me, because if I included him on the list, I'd have to make it like 'Collected Works', and while the things I like of his I adore, the things I dislike... yeah, it's tough to put those on. Now, a Top 100 _Short Stories_ list, Lovecraft is in the Top 5, without a doubt.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 31, 2014)

I like Brust's histories even better. Set in same world as Taltos, but with a different flair...kind of like Alexandre Dumas meets fantasy.


----------



## Ravana (Apr 1, 2014)

Ophiucha said:


> But let's say the _Alice_ books take the spot of _Jurassic Park_.



LOL[SUP]2[/SUP]! I was actually thinking, while double-checking your list to make sure I hadn't missed it: "Well, you could always put it in place of _Jurassic Park_.…" 



> Lovecraft is tough, for me, because if I included him on the list, I'd have to make it like 'Collected Works', and while the things I like of his I adore, the things I dislike... yeah, it's tough to put those on. Now, a Top 100 _Short Stories_ list, Lovecraft is in the Top 5, without a doubt.



Yeah, sometimes you just gotta fudge what counts as a "book" or "work." I was contemplating a longer list, and trying to figure out how Harlan Ellison's gonna show up, since he doesn't do novels. (Well… wasn't that hard, really.) I've seen omnibus editions containing everything important HPL wrote–letters aside, but those don't count here anyway–so I didn't feel too bad about it. Just as it would have been the _Alice_ books together, had it tipped that way.

A bigger difficulty for me is going to be deciding whether and how to incorporate Geisel's work.

[ …eep. Just had an epiphany. And here I'd been wondering about that for simply ages, too.…]

Question for the style judges (which has nothing to do with the foregoing sentence): does philosophy with a thin veneer of fiction–or fiction with a thick one of philosophy–qualify? Though I suppose it ought to, since we've got mythological works on the lists already.

-

Not surprised you favor Brust's histories, Steerpike. But what do you mean, "kind of like"? That's _exactly_ what they are. He says as much in a couple places (I couldn't tell you offhand where). And, yep, they're great… I just happen to like the Taltos books more.

Speaking of which: don't try too hard to put those into a chronology in advance, Ophiucha. They jump around quite a bit. Apart from generally recommending reading _Yendi_ before _Jhereg_, I usually tell people to read them either in publication order if they can, or in whatever order they pick them up if they can't. (_Jhereg_ was the first book, _Yendi_ the second; unfortunately, reading them in that order produces the single biggest spoiler in the series to date. Others aren't quite as, ehh… derailing? Over time, you even come to expect them, as episodes referenced from Vlad's past get expanded upon in future installments.) 

(No, strike that: _second_ biggest spoiler. I'll let you know which book you don't want to read too early once you have a couple under your belt, if you like.)

Oh, and if you liked James in _Freedom_.…


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, they are exactly like that. Freedom and Necessity is great. Emma Bull is another author I like, so when I saw they had a collaboration....


----------



## Ravana (Apr 1, 2014)

Ya know how most collaborations tend to disappoint…?

…are there any late-night bookstores still open out where you are? 

-

(If not, you're forgiven for still sitting here reading this. Chances are it's too old to be in stock most places anyway. Which means sitting in front of a computer is the perfect place to be. Amazon is my friend. As well as, I think, a relative of my wife's credit cards–by marriage at a minimum. Bloody well ought to be by now.)


----------



## Ravana (Apr 1, 2014)

["You" being anyone other than Steerpike, of course. On second inspection, I see he's already read that one. D'oh.]


----------

